

Writing Bug-Free C Code (1995) - prajjwal
http://www.duckware.com/bugfreec/index.html

======
csense
I've read the processor docs and programmed x86 assembly in both real and
protected mode, so I know a thing or two about segments. People eventually
decided segments are no good, and compilers and OS's universally use paging
instead to give each process its own address space.

But the "memory model" concept used by DOS and early Windows compilers was
incredibly confusing. Did anyone here ever understand it?

